# RCS & Angels



## Aleks14 (Nov 16, 2012)

How many hobbyists have been able to keep Angels and RCS in an aquarium together successfully? 

I'm always debating with myself on what I should do:

a. Forget the Angels, and allow the shrimp to take over the aquarium with other peaceful tankmates
b. Forget the shrimp, and use otos and corys instead
c. Plant the tank heavily, introduce the shrimp first, let the plants grow in really well and see if the shrimp are reproducing, then maybe introduce a small group of Angels (or maybe even just a pair) months down the line

Thoughts? Suggestions? I really like them both a lot, but will go with just one if I have to. I figure a large colony of shrimp might be a more interesting curiosity (and maybe less often seen by the general public) than Angels, if it comes down to it.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Option c may be possible, but don't try it with expensive or slow-to-breed shrimp.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I remember once seeing a huge very heavily planted tank (at least 180 gallons) that had a huge colony of RCS and a bunch of larger fish such as angels and rainbows. A good number of shrimp became fishfood, but even more survived and reproduced. I think your best bet is to get a large tank and really plant it heavily.


----------



## PuddlesAqua (Jan 5, 2013)

Even if the adults survived, I would imagine all the baby shrimp would get eaten.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I stopped keeping Angelfish (I miss them) but they would always grow so large they would even get an Amano every now and then and male guppies (when I had those in the tank). I have Lemon tetras that eat RCS. I have a heavily planted tank, too.


----------



## Aleks14 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmmm...thanks for the replies. My tank is 90 gallons. I think I will go with the angels in there and set up a smaller shrimp-only tank later. Perfect excuse to have more  Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I have lemon tetras that eat Yamato shrimps. So, I am not surprised that lemon tetras eat RCS. 

Can I suggest 4th option? Have one tank for angels and another one for RCS 


P.S. Just noticed that you have suggested the 4th option yourself


----------



## Ghost shrimp (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah I just found out that my angels just killed 3 panda cories in my tank, and they had a fighting chance unlike a shrimp.


----------

